# Verticle Mulching Techniques?



## huffyboy (May 29, 2007)

I was wondering what tools and methods you use for vertical mulching. I have not seen much on this subject. Thanks, MH


----------



## BayouTree (May 30, 2007)

The method I'm familiar with is using a 2" auger to drill holes about 12" deep in a 3'x3' grid pattern underneath the canopy of the tree and then backfilling with sand or peatmoss. There are other methods using an airspade and radial trenching and then backfilling with a soil compost mix. That is probably more beneficial to the tree, but I've never done it personally.


----------



## mckeetree (May 31, 2007)

Airspade is the way to go on that one. I liked mine so much I bought two of them.


----------



## imike24 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah it works better 
__________________
sizegenetics review exercises patches pills semen enhancer proenhance sizegenetics pharmacy


----------

